
NY State's Cat Declawing Ban Is Now Officially Law - pseudolus
https://gothamist.com/2019/07/22/ny_state_cat_declawing_ban.php
======
gshdg
Any takers on how long it will be before illicit declawing facilities start to
pop up in storage units and abandoned warehouses?

